# How Much To Feed My Rbp?



## Cris

I have 5 RBP, there about 6 moths old, 3-4 inches and they're in a 220L tank. 
I'm feeding them on bloodworm, daphnia, pollock and prawns. How much and how often should I be feeding them?

Thanks


----------



## bcp0715

every other day, i feed mines monday wed friday, i have 4, (7inch) (6inch) and 2 (6 1/2inch). i give them raw shrimp and tilapia







75g tank


----------



## rebhchad

I have 4 rbp and I feed them once mostly twice a day


----------



## RayW

I have two 8" RBPs (soon to have 4) but I have them on a diet of feeders... they eat between 3-7 large feeders(2.5-3") each per week. not much help I am sure...

when they did eat shrimp and such, they would each eat one shrimp 2 times a week... they wouldn't eat much... but they love feeders


----------



## rebhchad

I can chop up 3 small raw shrimp and my 4 rbp's will destroy it all.. so I always feed them at least 3 shrimp ed, and sometimes a nightcrawler or two.. I tried the freeze dried meal worms for another source, but they wont eat them.


----------



## Dashina

I feed mine once a day every night with fresh shrimp


----------



## Ægir

I mostly feed pellets, the large size Hikari Gold

4 5" RBPs get about 20 pellets pretty much every day
Big Rhom gets 7-10 every 3 days or so, typically skip atleast one day


----------

